# help with cpt code 73721



## Evelyn Kim (May 3, 2011)

We are having a discussion in our office on weather we can bill 73721 for each joint in the extremity that is imaged or if it is once for the entire extremity.  Can anyone help?  I really need a good reference for this type of issue.


----------

